# Columbia treatment



## Cynthia Atuhaire (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello,
I kindly request for some advice from the people who were admitted to Columbia University about the film treatment. How did you manage to fit it into the one double spaced page as required? I've been cutting mine short to make it fit in the one page but its challenging.


----------



## Operator (Oct 13, 2017)

I just finished mine. It sucks that is has to be double spaced. What I did was divide it up into four sections. 
1) Logline 
2) Act 1
3) Act 2
4) Act 3

Other than the logline, I wrote about a paragraph for each act.


----------



## Zeno (Oct 16, 2017)

Hey Operator, 
I was waitlisted for the Columbia Film MFA in writing/directing last year. Applying again this year. Be curious to know how much you recycled, if anything, from your portfolio last year.


----------



## Operator (Oct 16, 2017)

Zeno said:


> Hey Operator,
> I was waitlisted for the Columbia Film MFA in writing/directing last year. Applying again this year. Be curious to know how much you recycled, if anything, from your portfolio last year.


They let you use the same recommendation letters if it's only been a year. I had to update my transcripts since they changed since last time I applied. I changed my writing sample (the one that is up to 10 pages), I used my same autobio statement,  the writing prompts are different this year as well. But I applied for Creative Producing.


----------



## Cynthia Atuhaire (Oct 23, 2017)

Operator said:


> I just finished mine. It sucks that is has to be double spaced. What I did was divide it up into four sections.
> 1) Logline
> 2) Act 1
> 3) Act 2
> ...


Thank you 
Going to try it that way.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Dec 17, 2017)

Cynthia Atuhaire said:


> Thank you
> Going to try it that way.


My recommendation is, KEEP IT SIMPLE. Story points only! It doesn't matter to them if a character is wearing a green shirt at the act turn! Also, you likely won't be able to get in ALL of you subplots and ideas. Just make it a succinct story from top to bottom. Like you were telling a one minutes story to someone in a bar. I've attached my submitted (and accepted) treatment. 

Looking back I realize its really just a pitch without alot of story. So, keep that in mind.


----------



## Cynthia Atuhaire (Dec 17, 2017)

Patrick Clement said:


> My recommendation is, KEEP IT SIMPLE. Story points only! It doesn't matter to them if a character is wearing a green shirt at the act turn! Also, you likely won't be able to get in ALL of you subplots and ideas. Just make it a succinct story from top to bottom. Like you were telling a one minutes story to someone in a bar. I've attached my submitted (and accepted) treatment.
> 
> Looking back I realize its really just a pitch without alot of story. So, keep that in mind.



Wow! Your treatment is amazing and intriguing, i really want to know more about Michael Malone's story.
Unfortunately i did not apply to columbia (even though i really wanted to) because they don't have scholarships and that's the only way i can go to film school is if i have a scholarship.

Thank you so much


----------



## rosegoldwarrior (Dec 17, 2019)

Patrick Clement said:


> My recommendation is, KEEP IT SIMPLE. Story points only! It doesn't matter to them if a character is wearing a green shirt at the act turn! Also, you likely won't be able to get in ALL of you subplots and ideas. Just make it a succinct story from top to bottom. Like you were telling a one minutes story to someone in a bar. I've attached my submitted (and accepted) treatment.
> 
> Looking back I realize its really just a pitch without alot of story. So, keep that in mind.


 
Hello! I am in need some some guidance if you have time. For what I'm applying I need a 10 page, double spaced film treatment and I'm having a hard time of how to write it. I cannot write it as concise as yours because it is longer. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Dec 17, 2019)

rosegoldwarrior said:


> Hello! I am in need some some guidance if you have time. For what I'm applying I need a 10 page, double spaced film treatment and I'm having a hard time of how to write it. I cannot write it as concise as yours because it is longer. Any help would be appreciated!


 If you're writing a ten page treatment, this is actually a good number! Typically a film will have 8 sequences, so think about making one page per sequence. First Act = Two Pages, Second Act = Four Pages, Third Act - Two pages. 

Bada bing!


----------



## rosegoldwarrior (Dec 18, 2019)

What do you think of an act per page?

And I’ve read some treatments and cannot decide on a style!! I saw one that was a blow by blow of what happens yet thenI read the Mr and Mrs Smith and it was so different!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 18, 2019)

rosegoldwarrior said:


> And I’ve read some treatments and cannot decide on a style!!


Try writing it both ways and choose whichever flows better and is more natural to you. Try not to overthink and force it.


----------

